# Formeron and APE



## 5thou (Jun 25, 2012)

I am almost through my first bottle of APE and I have really liked the product. My question is can I stack APE with Formeron??? Please let me know your thoughts.

Thanks,


----------



## pasamoto (Jun 25, 2012)

wtf is APE?


----------



## 5thou (Jun 25, 2012)

Athletic Edge Nutrition APE it is a Test booster.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 25, 2012)

Seriously doubt that APE actually surpresses estrogen. So yeah, go for it.


----------



## jwa (Jun 25, 2012)

not familiar with APE but Formeron is great stuff. You won't be disappointed with it.


----------



## 5thou (Jun 25, 2012)

I bought my first bottle last night. I have read tons of good stuff on it and can't wait to try it. Hope I see some good results.


----------



## brundel (Jun 25, 2012)

fenugreek and eurocoma longifolia are doing the heavy lifting in that prod....if anything is.
Formeron will be fine to take with it.


----------



## 5thou (Jun 25, 2012)

Will it improve my strength and mass?


----------



## brundel (Jun 25, 2012)

Strength a little yes
mass not likely.
Its primarily an AI which reduces estrogen levels and promotes an increase in test levels. You may actually LOSE some weight.
I do, but youll look better, drier and harder.
Its not a mass drug by any means but neither is the stuff your taking currently.

Your not going to get steroid like results without steroids.

If you want to get bigger....eat alot. 6 meals a day of chicken + rice or oatmeal + 2 oz almonds.
Take the formeron and the other stuff, train like an animal and eat like a horse and youll get bigger.
You dont even need steroids.


----------



## 5thou (Jun 25, 2012)

Sounds like a plan. Thanks


----------



## 5thou (Jun 26, 2012)

Question Brundel. If I was to get off the APE and start a cycle of Test/Anavar. Should I wait to use Formeron until I am done or use all 3 together?

Please shoot me a PM


----------



## brundel (Jun 26, 2012)

Just run it.
Its good to run an AI on your cycle that includes test and its also good for PCT.


----------



## jwa (Jun 26, 2012)

^ Best part about Formeron is its versatility.


----------



## Bonchwater (Jun 27, 2012)

Formeron should be a good addition


----------



## 5thou (Jun 28, 2012)

Got it yesterday. Thanks for the fast service Orbitz!!!


----------



## 5thou (Jun 28, 2012)

I applied two pumps this AM and when I was driving to work I notied some crystal/powder that was left on my forearms. Does this mean I am not getting all of the product or is this normal?


----------



## pasamoto (Jun 28, 2012)

yea, its normal. i rub a couple squirts hand sanitizer on it when i see the crystals.


----------



## brundel (Jun 28, 2012)

5thou said:


> I applied two pumps this AM and when I was driving to work I notied some crystal/powder that was left on my forearms. Does this mean I am not getting all of the product or is this normal?



Totally normal.
Only a certain % will get through. We have compensated for this by making the mg/ml high.


----------



## brundel (Jun 28, 2012)

pasamoto said:


> yea, its normal. i rub a couple squirts hand sanitizer on it when i see the crystals.



Good to see you here.

Yes this will help get more through.


----------



## 5thou (Jun 29, 2012)

Boy oh boy I think it is working. My joints are a little sore. Yesterday I did 2 pumps AM and 1 pump PM.


----------



## AznTomahawk (Jun 29, 2012)

brundel said:


> Totally normal.
> Only a certain % will get through. We have compensated for this by making the mg/ml high.



Very nice. Glad Orbit Nutrition has some in stock.


----------



## brundel (Jun 29, 2012)

5thou said:


> Boy oh boy I think it is working. My joints are a little sore. Yesterday I did 2 pumps AM and 1 pump PM.



Nothing works as fast......


----------



## 5thou (Jul 2, 2012)

Well, I uped the pumps to 4 a day.


----------



## brundel (Jul 2, 2012)

How are the joints?


----------



## 5thou (Jul 3, 2012)

They feel pretty good. I was worried about doing chest this morning, but had a great lift. Did 225 for 31 times, then did 3 sets of 6 with 275. All in all I did 24 sets of chest exercise and felt great. If I start a Test/anavar cycle and use the Formeron during the run will  Formeron be enough for PCT?? So far I really like this product!! I will start looking into the other products you have as well. 

Thanks,


----------



## 5thou (Jul 5, 2012)

Brundel, I have been on 4 pumps for a few days and my joints are not sore. Do you think I should up it to 5 or 6 pumps a day. If so should I do it 2 pumps AM, 2 pumps after shower in the PM and 2 before bed??


----------



## brundel (Jul 5, 2012)

I dont think aiming for sore joints is a good idea.
Keeping estrogen in the normal ranges is the goal.
Also youll want to get some clomid as well as the formeron for PCT.


----------



## 5thou (Jul 5, 2012)

I am trying to get some Clomid. I am pretty happy with the formeron.

Thanks,


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 6, 2012)

Is formeron only recommended for use when estro would be too high? i.e. on cycle or can it be used off cycle as well when estro isnt a problem? will it lower estro too much if taken off cycle?


----------



## brundel (Jul 6, 2012)

It can be used off cycle.
It is an AI which will lower estro and as a result elevate testosterone.
It is also a mild prohormone so you will get some anabolism and androgenic effects from it in a dose dependent manner.

Often the dose will be dictated by joint discomfort but not always.
Happens fast for some even on cycle.
Some people it never happens.


----------



## 5thou (Jul 7, 2012)

Well, I just ordered another Formeron. I woke up this morning and the first thing my wife said was how swollen and tight my arms were. I have a feeling the Test/Var/Formeron is going to be a fun ride.


----------



## brundel (Jul 7, 2012)

Awesome bro.
The first few days the water that drains away can be pretty amazing.
My training partner is in the 280lb range.....He lost 13lbs in the first 2 days.
Looks like he lost a few years in age cause his face leaned out so much.


----------



## andyrodgers (Aug 16, 2012)

very useful discussion by all specially from moderator side, it has helped a lot, thanks for sharing


----------

